# Carni love dog food? Grain free.



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I was at my local pet shop and came across this
http://www.carnilove.cz/en/products/

It's on offer at £40 for 12kg bag usually £60.

Thoughts?
I was thinking the lamb and wild boar?

Not chicken as I know some dogs suffer allergies to poultry.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Certainly looks OK ,worth a try but run it by sixstar first

She is the food guru


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm, the brewers yeast would set mine off. 

But other than that - it seems fairly good quality.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at the front of the bag (lamb and wild boar) - lower left. Doesn't it say 'grapes' above cranberry and pomegranate? Grapes are poisonous to dogs. The ingredients list 'fruit' but doesn't specify.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Indeed it does, oh that's not good!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Look at the front of the bag (lamb and wild boar) - lower left. Doesn't it say 'grapes' above cranberry and pomegranate? Grapes are poisonous to dogs. The ingredients list 'fruit' but doesn't specify.


Ooh I missed that myself - was too busy looking for grains.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Look at the front of the bag (lamb and wild boar) - lower left. Doesn't it say 'grapes' above cranberry and pomegranate? Grapes are poisonous to dogs. The ingredients list 'fruit' but doesn't specify.


I sent them an email yesterday and asked about grape extract in their dog food. Their nutritionist sent me an answer. It is not grape extract but grape seed extract which is not toxic to dogs.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

The brewers yeast would put me off but also all their products contain chicken?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could I ask what the issue is with brewers yeast?

I feed my gsd on Arden grange lamb and rice and that has brewers yeast in it.
Here's what they say
http://www.ardengrange.com/Factsheets/Yeast---Nov-2010.pdf


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

From my perspective our pup has recently suffered with over production of yeast. which sent her off the scale itching, she was already being fed a hypo grain free kibble, however it did have brewers yeast content. taking her off the kibble altogether has drastically improved her situation. Also to add i have heard it may in some instances also cause bloating.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I feed my gsd on Arden grange lamb and rice and that has brewers yeast in it.
> Here's what they say


Interestingly they say the following:


> An overgrowth of yeast toxins may be related to allergies, skin disorders and bladder infections, but the ingestion of nutritional yeast is rarely the primary cause.


Notice "rarely the primary cause" so it's possible. I would look at it like a lot of ingredients. Different food ingredients may suit different dogs.


----------

